# A Very Nice Late Hamilton 992B



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a good friend in the US who has a great collection of American railroad (and other watches). Periodically, he sets his sights on something special for himself. He funds it by selling one or two items, either at full price on eBay - or at a special price to buddies.

Knowing my "wants" list (!), he's offered me a late Hamilton 992B Railway Special in mint, all-of-a-piece condition at a price I couldn't resist. So, it's now on its way to me. Bar over crown - be still my heart!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's really nice... I put a Railway Watch on my list of wants a while ago and am still looking for the right one.. That's a good catch for you, well done, nice to have obliging friends !


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Gorgeous timepiece!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad you liked it, folks. I have a very nice earlier 992B, with a good Montgomery Dial, but I couldn't resist the classic "bar-over-crown" case of this watch. The movement has just been serviced by our mutual friend, the Amish watchmaker who restored my 4992B back to condition, so I know it's going to be a good buy.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice catch Will, I've been looking at a number on the bay over the last few days. There are a good number available but all 'over the pond' and the $50 p&p plus HMRC's cut puts me off. Now it there were to be lots of 946s I could be well tempted.


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

looks like a great piece


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

That's a treasure Will. Looks mint and the dial looks flawless. Enjoy it. I bet your counting the days eh :yes:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

can only agree with the others , great watch


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow!....you lucky person, you!. That's lovely! Enjoy it, Will.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, the 992B arrived yesterday. Wound it immediately and checked it this morning - right time bang on the button.

The serial number dates it to 1967, so it's certainly a late model. It's quite interesting to see a watch made in the 1960s looking just like a watch from 50 years earlier - though the inscription on the movement is much more modern in style.

If you get to know a reliable friend in the US - as I have - then it's worth getting them to buy the watch and ship it over. Far cheaper than buying it direct. One of the problems of PayPal is that sellers insist on shipping to the buyer's PayPal address - and then you get lumbered with HMC costs and exorbitant p&p. There was no duty to pay on my 992B ("Gift") and the postage was just $14!

So: find a friend in the US and pay them in advance to buy and ship the watch. :thumbup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Good tip Will. Hmmm - friends from Florida are due here next month. Walks away humming......

Mikle


----------

